# PID on an HX



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Is it possible to PID an HX? Like a cherub for instance?

Ed


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I found this topic on Home Barista;

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/why-pid-hx-machine-t3697.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

From what I have read, there is no real point of fitting a PID to a HX machine... for dual boilers they work great but it is better to master the cooling flush techniques that will allow the E61 style grouphead to work as it is designed to...

The HX machines use a thermosyphon group to provide thermal stability, as an E61 should do... unfortunately, with our Cherub, they are a copy E61 and as such do not have the removable screw / nut that would allow a temperature probe to be fitted allowing brew temperature to be measured... in this case, it will be a case of trial and error... the benefits of HX machines is they allow you to play around with the brew temperature with relative ease...

unfortunately I haven't found a simple way of getting a temp probe into the brew path... not unless you potentially drill out a hole, fit a thread then the simple probe that can be made / purchased for relatively cheap online...

I am still messing around with mine, using a measure of time from initial power on to extraction... if my machine has been on for a prolonged period (over 40 minutes) the group is ridiculously hot so I flush for about 20 seconds... from what I have seen this returns the water temp closer to an optimal (can't remember exactly what it is, soz)...

Well, might as well keep looking for that magic temp probe fix...


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

crispy said:


> unfortunately, with our Cherub, they are a copy E61 and as such do not have the removable screw / nut that would allow a temperature probe to be fitted allowing brew temperature to be measured... in this case, it will be a case of trial and error... the benefits of HX machines is they allow you to play around with the brew temperature with relative ease...
> 
> unfortunately I haven't found a simple way of getting a temp probe into the brew path... not unless you potentially drill out a hole, fit a thread then the simple probe that can be made / purchased for relatively cheap online...
> 
> ...


Having recently aquired a Cherub myself I too am experimenting with temperature and the water dance. Did you ever manage to get any sort of temperature probe into the group? Also, do you have any further experiences or tips to share regarding the timing of the water dance and rebound?


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah really no point PIDing a HX machine. Just tweak the pressure stat up or down. A HX works as a damper on temp fluctuations anyway.


----------

